# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Jinn, humanoid robot, Jinn Bot Robotics & Design Ltd., Vogelsang, Switzerland

## Airicist

Designer - Jinn-Bot Robotics & Design GmbH

Website - jinn-bot.com

----------


## Airicist

Smart Bot

Published on Aug 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 16, 2013




> News from Jinn. He tryes to dance.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jinn Bot Family

Published on Feb 16, 2015




> «Jinn» presents his Robot-Family
> 
> Hello. I am Tschinn, the very first operational Swiss humanoid robot. Thanks to the capabilities of 3D printing, it's possible to create my parts in any home in the world. Even yours! The 26-servo design and configuration is very exciting. You can also create your own inventions.
> 
> I am 110 cm tall, about 3 feet 6 inches, and my weight is 5.3 Kilogramm or 11 dot 6 Pounds. I listen to your voice. You can send me commands over WiFi. My built-in Android device allows me to learn very quickly and enhance my capabilities. My software and hardware updates, called the evolution package, enable me to improve quickly. Thanks to the cloud, there are no boundaries. The only limits, are the human imagination.
> 
> Kitty is an another option to introduce robot enthusiasts to the field of robotics. Kitty is based on the same technology as me so it's extensible with 3D-printed parts, servos, and the Android operating system.
> 
> Design, print in 3D, build, configure. Our Brackets are designed for this purpose. We can implement many unique designs with simple tools. The Christmas-ball idea was built in a very short time. Brackets are a terrific way for young engineers to build great prototypes at a low cost.

----------


## Airicist

Jinn Bot is walking

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> New technologies from idea to reality –
> Remote controlled Android based, humanoid made in Switzerland
> 
> We are happy, our «JINN» is walking on it's own- only controlled by the self programmed Android-App of our developer Roger Seeberger and his Team. Congratulations Roger!
> «JINN» is the first swiss walking humanoid robot - projected in CAD, produces in 3D-print and remote steered over wifi technologies like App's, installed on Android-devices. The App manages 26 connected servos with powerfull controllers inside of the robot.
> 
> «JINN» can present him self - he can hear and react on special commands from every human.
> It was a long way with a lot of engineering and time. Watch some older prototypes and Jinn's different project-states in the video, next to «JINN»
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Jinn Bot - Moves 1

Published on Aug 11, 2015




> «JINN» – the TOP-MOVES!
> 
> The second generation of our humanoid Jinn, present you some nice moves.
> 
> In this movie, «JINN» is connected to a personal Computer with installed «LabView», this is the alternate to our Android based application to control the moves of «JINN».
> 
> «JINN» has enough flexibiltiy and power to stand up himself – this because, the servos and the CAD-3D-Print-based construction is strong enough.
> 
> «JINN» is walking one meter in about six seconds, this is fast for our small humanoid robot – you can use it in football-contests for example.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inventing Tomorrow 2015: Jinn robot" (in French)

November 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

«JINN», a short preview

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> Look at the swiss humanoid «JINN», how he walks, moves and answering questions. Steered by a ANDROID-device, that manage more than 26 servos and sensors. «JINN» is our technology-base for the future.

----------


## Airicist

Jinn on wheels

Published on Apr 6, 2017




> The evolution never ends, we present the beta-version of «Jinn on wheels».
> 
> «Jinn on wheels» is the next evolution step of Jinn Bot, Robotics and Design, Switzerland.
> 
> «Jinn on wheels» moves loudless through an apartment, office and more - this should be done autonomously thank to the sensors. The available technology and the self engeneered Android-App of Jinn-Bott Robotics & Design bring us further in the development-level. A robot on wheels is more flexible than the same system on legs.
> 
> Our goal are autonomous robots with self learnings systems - all based on our App and technology. So this robots is only one solutiuon – the App can manage more different concepts as the client wish.
> 
> Jinn Bot, Robotics and Design, Switzerland support you in your projects. For more infomations, please contact us today.

----------


## Airicist

Jinn on wheels technology

Published on Apr 6, 2017




> The goal is, that our robot brings roger a beer.
> 
> «Joey» is a humanoid robot on wheels. 
> On this swiss robot we present the computer-vision, activated by a speech-order of face-detected and authorised person. This short video presents the following technologies.
> 
> 1. Face-Detection.
> 2. Face-Recognition. 
> 3. Product-Recognition
> 4. Looking at. or walking. to a predifined toy.
> ...

----------

